# Rick's true spiders



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 21, 2017)

I might as well just keep one thread for all of my pics. Some will be current, some will be old.

_Latrodectus hesperus "mexicanus"_




















_Latrodectus hasselti











Loxosceles reclusa






Loxosceles laeta





_
I'll post more later
_

_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 23, 2017)

a few more

_Africactenus poecilus










_
more _Latrodectus hasselti _because I have a bunch











_Latrodectus hesperus,_ one of my cooler looking females






_Loxosceles laeta




_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice collection!


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow those hesperus mexicanus are gorgeous!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you!

freshly molted female (likely mature) _Sicarius sp. "Chile"









_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 26, 2017)

_Loxosceles laeta






Latrodectus hesperus "mexicanus"






Latrodectus hasselti






_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Mar 26, 2017)

Grasshopper99 said:


> Wow those hesperus mexicanus are gorgeous!


I second that! All your pics came out great. But those widows....


----------



## RTTB (Mar 26, 2017)

The color and designs on those Lactrodectus are amazing.


----------



## RebelWolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Cool! Latrodectus hesperus are my favorite species


----------



## Stugy (Mar 31, 2017)

How large are those spiderlings? Love the pictures also.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 31, 2017)

Rick, that's a nice collection you have there!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 2, 2017)

thank you all!

_Latrodectus hasselti _chowing down after laying her first sack

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tecatl (Apr 2, 2017)

Love your spiders!!  They are amazing!! I'll love to have a Loxosceles in my collection one day!


----------



## Bugmom (Apr 4, 2017)

Stugy said:


> How large are those spiderlings? Love the pictures also.


Imagine a grain of sand, with 8 legs. 



Rick McJimsey said:


> thank you all!
> 
> _Latrodectus hasselti _chowing down after laying her first sack


I can't wait for mine to grow up  I didn't notice how velvety they are, even seeing them in person last week. Oh and some of mine are molting so yaaaaay.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 4, 2017)

They're not thaaaat bad. Glad they're hitting 3i, most of mine are too, a much more manageable size.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 5, 2017)

_Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi _post molt






_Loxosceles deserta _female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 7, 2017)

_Sicarius thomisoides _adult female






_Loxosceles devia _adult female






_Loxosceles blanda _adult female






_Latrodectus geometricus _adult female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 10, 2017)

_Sicarius thomisoides






Loxosceles reclusa





_
possible _Kibramoa sp.




_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 24, 2017)

_Sicarius thomisoides _0.0.1



1.0.0
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Loxosceles laeta _0.1.0



_Loxosceles devia _0.1.0
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Cupiennius salei
	

		
			
		

		
	




Latrodectus hasselti _0.1.0
	

		
			
		

		
	




babies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 25, 2017)

_Latrodectus geometricus
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 9, 2017)

whew, I've been lazy! got my hands full over here

_Sicarius thomisoides 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Loxosceles reclusa



Loxosceles blanda
	

		
			
		

		
	




Latrodectus hasselti



Latrodectus hesperus "mexicanus"



Latrodectus hesperus



Latrodectus geometricus



Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi
	

		
			
		

		
	




_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 24, 2017)

_Latrodectus hasselti




Sicarius thomisoides


_

_Macrothele holsti




Loxosceles reclusa




Latrodectus hesperus "mexicanus"




Loxosceles laeta







_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jun 26, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Latrodectus hasselti
> 
> View attachment 244164
> 
> ...


Nice spids. I like them...at a safe distance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm willing to bet that at least some of these Latrodectus and Loxosceles were caught as unwanted guests


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 26, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> I'm willing to bet that at least some of these Latrodectus and Loxosceles were caught as unwanted guests


Nope, not a single one lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Jun 26, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Nope, not a single one lol


Well that's a first


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 27, 2017)

_Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi_ probable female

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 27, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi_


She's a good-looking spider.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Jun 27, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi_ probable female
> 
> View attachment 244395
> View attachment 244396


Is that actually blue around the eyes and mouthparts? Or is that just the lighting, either way it's beautiful


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 27, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> Is that actually blue around the eyes and mouthparts? Or is that just the lighting, either way it's beautiful


Yes it's blue.


----------



## Duriana (Jun 27, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Yes it's blue.


Reminds me of a P. Audax's blue and green metallic sheen on their chelicerae. Beautiful spiders you got


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 7, 2017)

some adult female _Loxosceles_ species

_Loxosceles reclusa





_

_Loxosceles blanda





_

_Loxosceles devia






_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 8, 2017)

_Loxosceles laeta, _adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ophidia (Jul 8, 2017)

Love the macro shots of the eyes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 9, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Loxosceles laeta, _adult female
> 
> View attachment 245375
> View attachment 245376


Whoa! Is that a drop of venom?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 9, 2017)

crone said:


> Whoa! Is that a drop of venom?


Venom/digestive fluids yes. She was not happy.


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 9, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Venom/digestive fluids yes. She was not happy.


I think her eyes are cool, but in a space alien way lol.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 9, 2017)

I really love Sicariids eyes.

_Cupiennius salei _sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 9, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I really love Sicariids eyes.
> 
> _Cupiennius salei _sling
> 
> View attachment 245489


You should do a close up eye shot of every one of them. I like the Cupiennius genus. Just don't think I'm ready to have that for a first true spid. I think I'll stick to the wolf spids that are hanging around.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 30, 2017)

_Latrodectus hasselti




Macroctenus cf. kingsleyi






_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RTTB (Jul 31, 2017)

An amazing array of true spiders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 10, 2017)

_Phoneutria boliviensis


_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 10, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Phoneutria boliviensis
> 
> View attachment 248600
> _


Whoa!  DANG!  Look at those beady eyes trying to figure out if you're appetizer or main course!


----------



## RTTB (Aug 11, 2017)

A Phoneutria. Wow.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 16, 2017)

_Piloctenus haemastoma_
_


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarksTs (Oct 10, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Piloctenus haemastoma
> 
> View attachment 249158
> _


Hi was wondering if you can tell me some info on these guys I can't seem to find much seems like everyone needs info. Basically I just bought  a adult breeding pair hopefully to get a successful sac. Keep seeing there venom is hot but not dangerous, semi aboral, quite large and fast with a bit of attitude is any thing in particular you know of thanks 
Mark


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 24, 2017)

_Phoneutria boliviensis _females
_






Piloctenus haemastoma




Latrodectus geometricus _female




_Latrodectus menavodi_ female

Reactions: Like 3


----------

